
To Place Graduates, Law Schools Are Opening Firms - cpeterso
https://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/08/education/law-schools-look-to-medical-education-model.html
======
samstave
~~Jesus, as much of a cancer as the banks.~~

Edit:

If the law schools are needing to open firms to place their students - then
Lawyers better damn well start costing a HELL of a lot less.

Edit 2:

Ok - RTFA - this seems actually GOOD!

However, let me ask this: we already have "public defenders" who ___are_
__cheap/free -- yet the quality of results from them is very low (for the
defendants).

What will be the comparison quality of service these noob lawyers provide as
compared to the public defenders? Will it be mid-grade rather than poor?

